
Canada must reclaim its role as a world leader - sunnybythesea
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-debate/canada-must-reclaim-its-role-as-a-world-leader/article26337462/
======
bobosha
Canada never had a "world leader" role in the first place. It is an
inconsequential player and that's just as well.

